

Trying to make experimental UI for group photo/chat. Help with app test-feedback? - Stevenochs

My friend and I threw together Pic Thread, an iOS app, so friends can stitch images together and message each other. We call it a photo chat&#x2F;stitching app. We&#x27;re looking for people to give us feedback in Beta. So far we have a couple people who are &quot;addicted,&quot; So it might be more interesting experience than typical messaging... What&#x27;s your opinion? You can add your email at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.picthreadapp.com&#x2F; to get an invite from the iTunes store.
======
vacantpixels
The UI has a new feel to it...simple and easy to pick up...I think the veteran
Social media users would adapt quickly.

This app seems very broad in it's application of how it will be used...as the
public tries the app I think it could find it's niche in mainstream use.

Excellent Idea...keep up the development!

~~~
Stevenochs
I'm thinking it might be nice for posting new content to Instagram too.

~~~
vacantpixels
It has a fun quick twist to it...easily can be considered a "social media
aggregate app" OR potential as a standalone.

As far as the UI, my comments...the swipe up, take pic, add to thread...clean
and quick!

------
cherrylovesmilo
Picthread is awesome!! It makes me crack up constantly. It also produces
images of beauty and of originality not typically found on apps like
Instagram. Fun and silly and beautiful. What more could you want.

------
explore360
Interesting project. Seems different approach that gives users improved canvas
of self expression than flat photo sharing apps.

~~~
Stevenochs
The stitching part is pretty fun, it adds another dimension to the experience.
You can add on to other peoples pictures.

------
labpdx
Clickable link: [http://picthreadapp.com](http://picthreadapp.com)

------
hakanderyal
You may want to post this as Show HN.

Also, please don't hijack scrolling.

------
syncope755
Love it. A brilliant idea.

------
Paky
Not sure where to go now

~~~
Stevenochs
Goto the website? Let me know what you think

------
shadow5
Hello

------
danielarepas
Great idea

~~~
Stevenochs
Thanks Danielarepas

